# Blood Tests... Help?



## CarlaSixx (Sep 24, 2011)

So this is something most adults go through regularly... but...

I've never had a blood test done. Surprisingly ever. At least, not that I recall.

Now with my heart issues, they want to do blood testing. I was supposed to get it done a week ago, but I was too terrified to go in and get it done.

So my question is: For those who have a terrible fear of needles, what do you do to get a blood test done? I'd like to get drugged for it, lol, but that'll obviously screw with the results, which is no good.

I know this looks stupid, seeing as I've got plenty of tattoos, but have the absolute worst fear of needles ever. But tattoo needles and medical needles are entirely different. And tattoo needles kinda... burn... and last I remember, so do medical needles.

So what do you do to "psych" yourself up? Any advice on how I can? 

To make it clear, when I was getting ready to fast for the test, I broke down in tears, absolutely terrified of a needle piercing my skin... and hurting/burning. 
So any advice on how to get over that and let it happen would be *immensely* appreciated.


----------



## Jah (Sep 24, 2011)

A blood test isn't paintful all. It's usually only a slight pricking sensation. Vaccinations are much more painful , if that's the kind of pain you are thinking of? If you can put up with a tattoo needle then a blood test should be no trouble at all!


----------



## penguin (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you have anyone who can go with you? So you can hold their hand (or squeeze - just don't break it) and focus on them? Focusing on your breathing will probably help, and don't look at what they're doing. Let whoever's doing the test know you have a needle phobia before they start. You can also get them done lying down, which might be easier for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 24, 2011)

Aw, Carla, I know it's scary but what got me over my fear of blood draws was going to the blood bank and donating blood. They helped me find my "good" veins and since then it's been a cake walk.

Things which will help you are to stay well hydrated for as long as you can before the test. That makes your veins nice and plump. Drink lots of water the night before, but stop when they tell you to stop. Dress warmly so that, again, your veins are nice and plump. If you're cold, they disappear. Ask for the best phlebotomist they have. Tell them you have a lot of anxiety about blood draws and this is your first time. They should want to do whatever they can to make it a good experience for you. If you can have a friend come with you, that would be great. Just close your eyes, listen to your breathing, try to breathe long and slow breaths and let your arms be soft like noodles. Resist the urge to look, but know that the needles are smaller than you think they are. If for some reason they can't get your blood in two tries, insist (!!) that they get another person in to try.


Hope this helps! You'll be fine. Remember, soft like a noodle, deep breaths, and bring a friend (the kind of friend who calms you down).

Good luck!


----------



## Paul (Sep 24, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, Carla, I know it's scary but what got me over my fear of blood draws was going to the blood bank and donating blood. They helped me find my "good" veins and since then it's been a cake walk.



FYI Vickie...here in Canada, and I suspect in most countires, if you have had a tatoo (don't know if it has to be a recent tatoo) you are not allowed to donate blood. I suspect it has to do with the risk of transmitting an infection ( i.e. Aids or others) when donating.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 24, 2011)

I do believe they changed that rule because plenty of my friends with tattoos donate blood when there's a drive going on. It's when they've had mind-altering substances in the past week or two that they won't.

But, there is one type of person that's not allowed to give blood, and that's gay men. Which is absolutely stupid and a bunch of us are fighting against it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 25, 2011)

When I donated to the red cross I was told you could donate if your tattoo was over a year old. 

I hate getting my blood drawn too Carla. It helps to turn my head so I don't see whats going on.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with what Vickie said about drinking heaps of water before hand as it makes it easier for them to find a vein......... I like it when they use the butterfly clip instead of a normal needle so if you can request that it might make it easier ..... i usually squeeze the edge of the table or part of my clothing as i always anticipate the worst but there is no burning at all its just a little sting...


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 30, 2011)

The butterfly needle helps a lot with pain, its a tiny needle and it just barely pierces your skin. Ask for this. That said, getting blood drawn doesn't hurt, unless the person drawing it doesn't know what they're doing...and even then it doesn't hurt, it just bruises up later. Don't look, because thats probably the most painful part! If you don't look, chances are you won't even notice the needle going in, honestly. Tattoos are far more painful than a blood draw. I've had loads of blood draws over my life, and have never had a painful one.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 30, 2011)

When I learned to draw blood back in nursing school, I got in the habit of using the butterflies because you could see, right away, if you were in the vein, and they seemed to cause less pain to the patient. I'm amazed, however, that many phlebotomists (and some of the nurses I work with) use the other kind. I'm told the butterfly set up is more expensive, but to me it's worth it to a) know if I'm in the vein or need to advance, wasting fewer needles, and b) causing no discomfort. It can be a little awkward to manage the tubing between the needle and the vacutainer but it's not insurmountable. I just have everything laid out. No big. If I can manage it on a day old infant, they should be able to manage it on an adult.

I've started asking phlebs who are drawing me to use the butterfly because the other set up hurts like hell. As someone who gets a LOT of blood drawn, I can definitely say that butterflies are much more comfortable.

Another way to minimize pain is if they let the skin dry (or dry with cotton gauze) after the alcohol application and before piercing the skin. Often it's the alcohol being drawn into the skin that hurts, but many times they're in too much of a hurry and wipe and poke and that hurts, too.

Really? It comes down to the person drawing the blood, their technique, and how sensitive they are to causing pain. Since I really hate causing pain, I make it as comfortable as possible, including a little stand up routine as a way to hopefully distract the patient.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2011)

I used to be so deathly afraid of needles that I had to be restrained. All that stopped when I was hospitalized and had no choice but to submit to labs every six hours and injections for pain. It helped immensely that everyone was very patient with me, and also that because I was in such pain for such a long period of time and it was an injection that actually RELIEVED it (even temporarily) I lost my fear. Now I have labs usually once a month and it's nothing.

As mentioned above, drink plenty of water before going. It's easier to draw blood when you're hydrated. The labs and my doctor all use butterflies too, and I'm not sure but I always ask for a pediatric needle because it's the finest but I think (maybe Vickie can help out here) that that's what's on a butterfly anyway.

I also don't ever look when they're doing it and tell them to NOT tell me when they're about to get me. My veins are tiny and roll and I tell them I don't care what they have to do, get it over with, and in all honestly it's just a sharp very quick pinch. Carla, you can handle it. Don't hold your breath. Relax. I even had a mantra, 'tickle tickle tickle tickle' and once the needle went it I'd say whatever profanity made me feel better and it worked. lol. WHATEVER WORKS!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 30, 2011)

I always tell them that I think it's rather uncomfortable. They're usually really nice, tell me to look away, and tell me to breath calmly. It's over before you know it. 

Good luck


----------



## B00TS (Sep 30, 2011)

Carla, I also absolutely hate needles.

I've had a couple of REALLY unpleasant experiences with doctors and phlebotomists alike who are unskilled in the art but in general, the prospect is worse than the event.

As mentioned above, the procedure is normally next to pain-free and relatively short so as long as you buckle up and look the other way.

I have even managed the courage to donate blood on a couple of occasions. :huh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2011)

So much great advice here!

I was deathly afraid of blood draws myself until about 3/4 years ago. Also I'm a fainter, so together: not good. At that point I had no choice but to get over it. I still can't believe I got over it, really--I was the person who would put things off for months if it involved blood draws, but now I don't even get nervous in the waiting room.

This is what I did to get over it. It's duplicating most of good advice in this thread! But just noting altogether:
lying down, instead of sitting, for the draw, if I can--that helps me a lot, also helps easier access, seems like
drinking lots of water
deep breathing before, during, after
having stress balls to hold
for a long time as I began to get over it I would sing songs while they did the draw (don't need to do that anymore)
acknowledging that it hurts. that helped. There is a little pain involved--usually--although the better you get/they get, the less. But somehow it helped to acknowledge that it wasn't nothing
ice packs after
using the little butterfly needle
exploring lots of sites instead of going for hands (which are more painful), which they often will go for if you're a tough stick
practicing on oranges myself with needles! a friend of mine brought me a bag to play with and it helped chill me out about needles
bringing a friend with you, for hand-holding
a little bit of sugar (mint or something) afterward to help if you're feeling woozy
having the same phlebotomist for many of my draws for a period really helped. so I could see what she was doing that worked, see what she found out about my veins, rather than taking a new person's word for it each time


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a total needle phobia. 

Insist on Butterfly / Pediatric needle.

Insist on blood being drawn by someone with a lot of experience. 

And don't be apologetic or feel bad about it


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2011)

Carla, 

You have gotten some great suggestions from previous posters. I completely agree that use of butterfly needles (they're smaller, made for babies) is important. Also, just as important is to request (change to insist on) their best blood drawing person. Tell them you are a hard stick and very anxious. I started out doing these things every time I have blood drawn at a new place or by an unknown technician.

You may not care about these details, but needles are getting sharper and smaller than ever and becoming much easier on the patient. About 90% of my needle sticks hurt no more than a mosquito bite - this is how sharp the needles are and how good the blood drawers are today.

You mentioned tatoos - do you have any piercings? Nose stud? Pierced ears? Sugar - there is no way a normal blood draw is going to hurt you more than those bad boys did!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions  I'm taking all of them to heart and reading every single post carefully. I'm just trying to muster up the courage to go ahead and fast, then take my butt down to the lab. 

I do have my ears and nose pierced. I got my ears pierced before I could even speak and my nose piercing took me years to muster the courage, and I screamed and punched things and cried when it was being done. Besides the pain from a certain part of a brain scan, my nose piercing was the sharpest pain I ever remember feeling. And vaccinations are insane. I had taken the chair from under me and threatened to beat the doctor with it if he tried to stick the vaccination in me. I had to be restrained. The only reason I got it was because I was facing getting expelled from school for not being vaccinated.  And I was at the doc office from 5 to 9:30pm fighting against getting that vaccination done! Lol. 

So my fear of getting poked is pretty strong.  I just hope they can take it from the same area that they use on my mother. Because from experience with my tattoos, the top part of my arm is next to no sensitivity. So I'm hoping they can do that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> When I learned to draw blood back in nursing school, I got in the habit of using the butterflies because you could see, right away, if you were in the vein, and they seemed to cause less pain to the patient. I'm amazed, however, that many phlebotomists (and some of the nurses I work with) use the other kind. I'm told the butterfly set up is more expensive, but to me it's worth it to a) know if I'm in the vein or need to advance, wasting fewer needles, and b) causing no discomfort. It can be a little awkward to manage the tubing between the needle and the vacutainer but it's not insurmountable. I just have everything laid out. No big. If I can manage it on a day old infant, they should be able to manage it on an adult.
> 
> I've started asking phlebs who are drawing me to use the butterfly because the other set up hurts like hell. As someone who gets a LOT of blood drawn, I can definitely say that butterflies are much more comfortable.
> 
> ...



Next time I get a blood draw.. well for anything, can I have you do it?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Next time I get a blood draw.. well for anything, can I have you do it?



Sure! Your state or mine?


----------

